# Who's the best 3 Centers in the east.?



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

1.Eddy Curry
2.Jamal Magloire
3.Jason Collins

honorable mention:
Z, B-Mill, OKUR, & Ratliff


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Eddy Curry
Brad Miller
Zydrunas Ilgauskas


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

how many post about curry and centers do you plan to make?

top 3 are miller, magloire, and ilgauskas


----------



## mrfrodo (Apr 18, 2003)

How is Jason Collins better than Miller, Z, or Ratliff. Collins just played on a better team than them.


Lets compare the numbers:

Jason Collins

5.7 ppg 4.5 rpg .54 bpg in 2002-2003

Brad Miller

13.1 ppg 8.3 rpg .59 bpg

Zydrunas Ilgauskas

17.2 ppg 7.5rpg 1.88bpg

Theo Ratliff

8.7 ppg 7.5 rpg 3.23 bpg


It seems as if Collins is worse than all of them.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

Brad Miller played on an All-Star talented team.:whofarted


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Brad Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Zyndrunas Ilgauskas

how can you not have Brad Miller top 3, he was on the all star team.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> Brad Miller
> Jamaal Magloire
> Zyndrunas Ilgauskas
> ...


Thats my opinion.

how can Ecurry not be in your Top 3?


I think He's better than Brad Miller b/c Miller avg 13ppg 7.8rb 30+min


ECURRY AVG 11ppg 6rb 18.8mpg and didn't start til a w/k after AllSTAR Break:yes:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Brad Miller
Ben Wallace
Ratliff


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

if you are talking about which ones are better currently I would do

big z
brad m
maglore

if ur talking which is the better pick for next season i would do

brad m
maglore
curry
(no z cuz of injury concerns)

and if ur talking potential then i would have to go

curry
maglore (yes i know, im misspelling like crazy)
collins

in the future, it would help if u were more specific


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DYNASTY</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats my opinion.
> ...


Eddy Curry did do pretty good near the end if the season but he hasn't proved to be a top 3 C yet. I have no doubt that he will be a great player, but right now he is not better than Brad Miller.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

1. Ben Wallace
2. Brad Miller
3. Antonio Davis (Z's injured too much)


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> Eddy Curry did do pretty good near the end if the season but he hasn't proved to be a top 3 C yet. I have no doubt that he will be a great player, but right now he is not better than Brad Miller.


Look at those similar #'s and disimilar Minutes.


Miller held him back last year.

thats when He started blowin up wit 20, 19, 18 , 16ppg when Miller left last year.


----------



## PacerStyle272 (Mar 30, 2003)

no particular order..........

Brad Miller

Zydrunas Illgauskas

Ratliff


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DYNASTY</b>!
> 
> 
> Look at those similar #'s and disimilar Minutes.
> ...


Well lets just say right now Brad Miller has a better status in the league then Curry, I know that Curry will be way better then he ever will in the long run though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Right now Brad is better. Curry COULD be better in the long run, but until I see it Brads still the tops in the east. 

Brad
Z
Ratliff

I consider Wallace a PF.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

hey with Ratliff wasn't he injured most of the year? I know he is an awesome shotblocker though.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> hey with Ratliff wasn't he injured most of the year? I know he is an awesome shotblocker though.


Yeah but is he better than ECurry?


He got D but did he stop Shaq from Scoring 13 pts 3rbs


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DYNASTY</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah but is he better than ECurry?
> ...


No I don't think he is all around a better player then Curry, but he is a better defender IMO.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Is Eddy Curry your father? You've made too many posts to count since you got here about how Eddy Currys the best in the east. Like I said, maybe soon he will be, but right now, the answer is no.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I think for this year I'm afraid Curry does make the top 3. He made giant leaps in his game last year. I'd go...
Miller
Curry
ZI


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jreywind</b>!
> I think for this year I'm afraid Curry does make the top 3. He made giant leaps in his game last year. I'd go...
> Miller
> Curry
> ZI


I'd have to agree with your top 3, Curry made huge leaps in his game after the all star break as did Jamal Crawford, now lets see if they can carry it into the next season.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

If we are talking about last year, its:

Brad Miller, Zydrunas Ilgauskas, and Antonio Davis

If we are "guessing" for next year, Id go with:

Brad Miller, Alonzo Mourning(assuming he makes the comeback successfully and stays in Miami), and Eddy Curry(and I am not being a homer, he will have plenty of touches next year, plus starter minutes).

But Eddy Curry wasn't a top 3 center in the east last year. I dont care about mpg or not, he wasn't. If he was so damn good Dynasty, why couldn't he take minutes from Chandler, Blount, Marshall, etc?

Especially Blount. 

Some of it was BC. But some of it was Curry too. Yes, he played great the last 2 months of the season. But he did not sustain it thru-out the whole season. Brad Miller, Big Z, and Antonio Davis did, and as a result, they were better C's than Curry was.

If Curry can play like he did the last 2 months for the entire season, he will crack the top 3. Until then, stop being such a stupid homer.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> If we are talking about last year, its:
> 
> Brad Miller, Zydrunas Ilgauskas, and Antonio Davis
> ...


Finally a Bulls fan with insight on this, other then DYNASTY who seems to be obsessive over Eddy Curry, how many forums has he made this thread in?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> Finally a Bulls fan with insight on this, other then DYNASTY who seems to be obsessive over Eddy Curry, how many forums has he made this thread in?



Nene vs Curry 

Kandi vs. Curry 

Shaq vs. Curry 

Rasho vs. Curry 

Ben Wallace vs. Curry 

Big Z vs. Curry 

Ming vs. Curry

These are just some of his "great" works.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

top 3 big men in the east right now (not soon but, now)
no particular order
1 brad miller
2 big z
3 maglore (probably)

curry will be among those three before long but, half of a good season just doesn't cut it. (he needs to show it for a full season)
jason collins is decent but, i'd take a healthy brad miller over him anyday.
ratliff is a great defender but, his offense is limited just like ben wallace who, is truly more of a power forward despite his center listing.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Eddy Curry is not only the best center, but the best PG, dresser, gardener, tap dancer, and water poloist as well -- right? :banghead:


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

did somebody actually say the Antoinio Davis was a top 3 center in the east and he played one mo game then Vincey pooh :frenchy:


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

1.Ed
2.EDD
3.EDDY


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

My top three centers, which I forgot to add to my post making fun of ...  ... Dynasty. I based this off of whether or not they actually played center, not whether or not their natural position is at PF.

*At this moment*
1) Zydrunas Ilgauskas
2) Theo Ratliff
3) Kurt Thomas

*This time next year*
1) Eddy Curry
2) Theo Ratliff
3) Jamaal Magloire


----------



## CraW-SovAH (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> My top three centers, which I forgot to add to my post making fun of ...  ... Dynasty. I based this off of whether or not they actually played center, not whether or not their natural position is at PF.
> 
> *At this moment*
> ...


So scottie is one of the best pg in the history of the nba?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CraW-SovAH</b>!
> So scottie is one of the best pg in the history of the nba?


If he started at PG for most of his career, then I'd say yes. However, I don't believe he did until this year with the Blazers. He usually started at SF, correct? Kurt Thomas and Theo Ratliff both played center for most (if not all) of this past season, and therefore I list them at the center spot. If I had to play one single game today, I personally would take any of the three I listed on my team at center over people like Magloire/Curry/whoever else you'd rate at center. This is just an opinion topic, so screw you if you disagree with me


----------



## CraW-SovAH (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> If he started at PG for most of his career, then I'd say yes. However, I don't believe he did until this year with the Blazers. He usually started at SF, correct? Kurt Thomas and Theo Ratliff both played center for most (if not all) of this past season, and therefore I list them at the center spot. If I had to play one single game today, I personally would take any of the three I listed on my team at center over people like Magloire/Curry/whoever else you'd rate at center. This is just an opinion topic, so screw you if you disagree with me


Uncalled for, I'm reporting you to administration, since you have the same IP as DYNASTY


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

well, this started as a thread about the top 3 centers in the east so, i will go back to it. i see some other posters have guys like theo ratliff and kurt thomas there and no brad miller. i must ask why you guys feel that they are better. and please nothing like "they just are" or "i think they are cool". lets hear some reason such as: they are better foul shooters or better shooters in general or better rebounders or something along those lines.
frankly, the only thing ratliff has over miller is that he is a better defender and shotblocker. not much better defesively but, somewhat. brad has never been a great shotblocker but, thats where jermaine fits in. brad miller is a great shooter (up close and far away) and strong rebounder and a good passer. kurt thomas is a guy i admire for his hard work night in and night out especially since he is almost always outsized but, there is no way i'd take him over brad.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>clownskull</b>!
> well, this started as a thread about the top 3 centers in the east so, i will go back to it. i see some other posters have guys like theo ratliff and kurt thomas there and no brad miller. i must ask why you guys feel that they are better. and please nothing like "they just are" or "i think they are cool". lets hear some reason such as: they are better foul shooters or better shooters in general or better rebounders or something along those lines.
> frankly, the only thing ratliff has over miller is that he is a better defender and shotblocker. not much better defesively but, somewhat. brad has never been a great shotblocker but, thats where jermaine fits in. brad miller is a great shooter (up close and far away) and strong rebounder and a good passer. kurt thomas is a guy i admire for his hard work night in and night out especially since he is almost always outsized but, there is no way i'd take him over brad.



Thankyou thats what I'm saying. If your going to put kurt or Ratliff in the top 3 you might as well have had curry in there.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEWILL</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou thats what I'm saying. If your going to put kurt or Ratliff in the top 3 you might as well have had curry in there.


would you just get off the boards DYNASTY, I'm sick of your obsession with Eddy Curry and your multiple screen names.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> would you just get off the boards DYNASTY, I'm sick of your obsession with Eddy Curry and your multiple screen names.


this ***** really mad


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I don't tihnk he was giving Curry a bj when Brad was in town and Curry couldn't outplay him because, well... Curry is not as good as Brad Miller. I think Curry will become a decent player, maybe 18 and 8 but not a "baby Shaq" I know he is being annoying, but that was unnessecary


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm closing this thread because everyone is just gonna lash out at Curry and DYNASTY, anyways this thread is in like every other forum anyway.


----------

